# Waterfall



## intoxicated88 (Mar 3, 2013)

hey guys soon ill be working on turning a display cabinet into a snake enclosure and i'm thinking of building a waterfall into the rockwall any tips and ideas are much appreciated like were to put the pump, the tubing and that sort thanks.


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 3, 2013)

it all depends what sort of snake, personally i wouldnt really consider making a waterfall in a snakes enclosure depending on species although. have a look on youtube on how to make a reptile waterfall, some amazing tutorials.


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Waterfalls are a nice feature but FIRSTLY make sure the type of snake will be suitable with the increase in humidity in your enclosure.

More importantly is the design of the waterfall...you may be able to design a water feature that flows & falls naturally into a catchment area that then gets pumped up to the top but the X-FACTOR is what happens if the snake interferes with the flow of water, will the water splash everywhere?
You may literally find the whole enclosure saturated with water & the catchment area dry & empty simply because the snake has wandered beneath the flow of water.

More importantly is water splashing or soaking any heat lights or mats.


----------



## phatty (Mar 4, 2013)

pm you intoxicated


----------



## Keysman (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd stay away from water features personal always run the risk of snake putting his or her body inside and water flow ending up everywhere I was gonna do the same but changed my mind because of that reason


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 4, 2013)

heh heh I learned the hard way...not with snakes but turtles.

I once had a cool 6 foot tank for 2 Macs with a waterfall/filter set-up on one end.
The turtles "decided" they wanted to bask on the waterfall feature rather than the ledge I'd made on the other side of the tank.

The 6ft tank was located upstairs in my bedroom...I came home to find water cascading down the stairs...the turtles had dislodged the pump so instead of pumping the water BACK INTO the tank it was PUMPING WATER OUT of the tank itself...onto the carpet & down...the...stairs.

I was more forgiving to them than my missus or the rest of the household was.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 4, 2013)

Unless the animal has a need or could benefit from the running water and the extra humidity that it will provide, No don't bother.


----------



## intoxicated88 (Mar 4, 2013)

the snake i'm getting is a jungle and i'm not to worried about getting water every were cause there is always a way around it. (if there is a will there is a way)


----------



## mudgudgeon (Mar 8, 2013)

do some experimenting before you commit to it in the tank. It is hard to predict how water will flow over a rock feature, except that it always flows down hill  , it can be hard to get the effect you want. 
Running water can be noisey, splash everywhere, makes cleaning much more time consuming and water complicates the whole set up, flowing water more so.

think about how you will clean it all, how will you drain the water? What parts could leak?


----------



## intoxicated88 (Mar 8, 2013)

im going to measure up the cabinet and build the water fall seaperate to the rockwall its self, so i can just slide it out and give it a good clean and then slide it back in, im going to use both styro and expanda foam to get a nice effect. but only time will tell how it will work and end up


----------



## jibbyt (Mar 8, 2013)

The three www's wheels,women and water. You will have trouble with them all.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 8, 2013)

Mm..someone with the user name 'intoxicated' mixing water and electricity. I'm sure this will go well.


----------



## intoxicated88 (Mar 8, 2013)

shouldnt be to sure based on an internet username mate.


----------

